# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Czy po zapaleniu piersi moze sie wytworzyc rak piersi.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, moje pytanie dotyczy guza na piersi. 
ale musze zaczac od poczatku, 13 lat temu jak karmimlam piersia dostalam zapalenie, podawali mi antybiotyk ale skonczyli sie nacieciem piersi I oczyszczeniem oraz przez miesiac mialam wlozony saczek I wymieniany co kilka dni.
Pozniej bylo wszystko w porzadku druga ciaza karmienie piersia wszystko bylo tym razem ok.
jedyny slad jaki byl to lekkie wglebienie w tym miejscu prawie nie zalwazalne ale kilka dni temu zorientowalam sie ze mnie powyzej tego miejsca cos po bolewa nie zawsze I jest mocno wyczuwalny guzek. Czy to moze byc rak??
Czy moze po tym zapaleniu sie cos po tylu latach zrobilo. Jeszcze do tego mam bardzo duza anemie I biore lekki na nia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś może mi odp.

----------


## Kacpeer

Witam, nie jestem lekarzem i uważam, że jaki jest stan faktyczny, najlepiej właśnie określi lekarz po zrobionej przez Panią mammografii bądź przeprowadzonym badaniu. Mogę tylko podpowiedzieć, że dobrze aby Pani piła probiotyki, które są zalecane zazwyczaj tylko przy antybiotykach ale mało kto wie że pomagają również w regeneracji oraz  opóźnieniu procesów starzenia się komórek (koncentrat probiotyczny owoce lasu). Dodatkowo są proponowane w terapiach odtoksyczniająch (koncentrat probiotyczny topinambur). Probiotyki (z serii joy day) zawierają prozdrowotne metabolity wytwarzane przez szczepy bakterii probiotycznych w tym: związki antyseptyczne, kwasy organiczne, mikroelementy, witaminy oraz antyoksydanty - a te bardzo są potrzebne aby chronic organizm właśnie przed zmianami w obrębie komórek. Dodatkowo picie probiotyków pomoże w zniwelowaniu stanów zapalnych. Dlatego tym co mogę Pani podpowiedzieć to zrobienie mammografii oraz picie Probiotyku joy day 3 razy dziennie przez przynajmniej 6 miesięcy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pimpam

Udaj się z tym do swojego ginekologa!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Agulka111

nie jestem do końca przekonana, czy zapalenie piersi może powodowac raka, ale... oczywiście trzeba wykonywać regularnie badania, usg, samemu się badać itp. Lepiej dmuchać na zimne, tym bardziej że raporty nie napawają optymizmem. Zresztą sama sobie zobacz mzdrowie.pl/fakty/w-polsce-rosnie-umieralnosc-na-raka-piersi/

----------


## AlinalDib

Czy może ktoś z forumowiczów nurkował w tym miejscu i może coś powiedzieć ? Ze względu na krótki czas pobytu chciałbym wybrać najciekawsze miejsca i nie wiem czy Gods Cave będzie dobrym wyborem.

----------

